# SandDance - Nasimi Beach - Fri 11 March 2011



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey All,

A few of you know already and a few of you dont!!
This weekend is gna be one of the awesomest (Is that a word?) parties EVER at Nasimi beach.

It starts at 2 pm so it will give us all a chance to get there and relax and soak in the sun and then let the dancing unfold as the sun sets!

So can we get a show of hands as to who is in..

The enterance is 150dhs if you prebook. else 250 at the door.. (do the math)

See you all there!

the link..
NASIMI BEACH :: ATLANTIS THE PALM :: DUBAI :: SANDANCE win a Renault Megane

check youtube for craze videos..


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

like i said to night shadow... im in if usher's concert from the night before doesn't totally roast me!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im definitely in. The whole gang on our side is in as well. Looking forward to see you all there!


----------

